# D2vzw name?



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

This might be dumb, but I was wondering why the GS3s got the name "D2vzw" "D2att" etc

* Verizon Galaxy SIII *


----------



## droidstyle (Oct 22, 2011)

I believe when you see a build with d2vzw its using d2hacker @ droidhives base...


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

droidstyle said:


> I believe when you see a build with d2vzw its using d2hacker @ droidhives base...


LOL. Must have done some damn good work for Sammy to name the phone after him before it was even released!










the device/product name is d2vzw; this is something that is used internally when communicating with other apps (notably like the Market) to determine the device and determine of apps/etc are compatible (similar to SCH-I535). Motorola does this too (and is a bit more famous usually; as they give cooler names to their devices) and just about every other OEM (the OG Evo is the "Supersonic" the Droid X is the "Shadow"; etc. etc.)

More relevant to your post; the dev's name is actually dhacker not d2hacker. And he works on a Verizon GSIII. All US variants of the GSIII have a variant off the same name (d2att; d2tmo; d2spr; etc. etc.) I'm not sure what exactly inspired the "d2" portion; the rest is pretty obvious though.


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

Sholes!!!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

Thanks Goose

* Verizon Galaxy SIII *


----------



## DroidmanDan (Jan 8, 2012)

I wondered where d2vzw came from too. I actually thought it meant "death to Verizon wireless" because they locked the bootloader. It seemed pretty appropriate too!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Goose306 said:


> LOL. Must have done some damn good work for Sammy to name the phone after him before it was even released!


I'm glad you replied or I was going to have to say something, lol. Made me laugh though


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

droidstyle said:


> I believe when you see a build with d2vzw its using d2hacker @ droidhives base...


Smh lol


----------



## IrishCream (Jun 7, 2011)

This thread makes me lol

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## cordell (Sep 8, 2011)

MistaWolfe said:


> Sholes!!!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Tenderloin!!!

Nice to see you in the GS3 forums









Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------

